# How to setup postfix mail server with mysql?



## hockey97 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I will be soon try and install postfix with mysql support.

I seen many tutorials on this but failed at getting it to work.

I tried this about 10 times already. What I want to do is make a web interface with my mail server. Like I want to provide e-mail service to clients. I program my website with php5.
I want to use php 5 to be able to read and write e-mails.

I also plan to make php code to run on e-mails received. 

Anyone got any good resources on to learn exactly how to setup postfix with mysql?

Also material that can explain how e-mail gets set and received to a mail server.

I read many tutorials and followed them. The problem I get into is when I have to create mysql tables and store data in them. I usually mess up on that part. I don't know for example: in the tutorial is would say make table for alias. I don't know if they want username@domain.com or just username stored there. It dosen't specify. 

So I am looking for a guide or tutorial that can explain every step in plain english and not e-mail tech terms. Like alias... I assume it's a fancy way of saying username of the address. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 1, 2011)

When I was setting up my first email server I was looking through a lot of tutorials. The best one among them was the following: http://blog.tusoffka.org/2009/07/31/freebsd-postfix-mysql-spamassassin-maia-virtual-setup/

However, even in this tutorial the author made approximately 5-6 mistakes. Luckily it took me just an hour or so in total to find the solutions to these problems. Google helped as usual 

P.S. At the moment, VDA support is unavailable for Postfix 2.8.0 (current version), so if you follow the above tutorial please make sure that you use version 2.7.2.


----------



## hockey97 (May 28, 2011)

vand777 said:
			
		

> When I was setting up my first email server I was looking through a lot of tutorials. The best one among them was the following: http://blog.tusoffka.org/2009/07/31/freebsd-postfix-mysql-spamassassin-maia-virtual-setup/
> 
> However, even in this tutorial the author made approximately 5-6 mistakes. Luckily it took me just an hour or so in total to find the solutions to these problems. Google helped as usual
> 
> P.S. At the moment, VDA support is unavailable for Postfix 2.8.0 (current version), so if you follow the above tutorial please make sure that you use version 2.7.2.



What about this tutorial, do you think it's any good? Here is the tutorial:  http://hostingsoftware.net/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=56

I think I should follow that. I just need a complete tutorial that explains what kind of information I need to post into the mysql database or data tables. I just need to know what the server needs. I followed the postfix website tutorial but failed on getting it to work. I didn't get any errors from postfix just that mail wasn't able to be sent.

The tutorial I picked seems to explain the mysql side of things pretty well. Do you think I should have a go with that tutorial?


----------

